# Fact and Fiction



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Fact...this aircraft ''red 12'' of 10./NJG11 was a real aircraft based at Schleswig in 1945.
My model was built from the 1/144 scale kit Eduard kit.


































Fiction...this aircraft was never really built and is one of those Luft'46 designs.
This model was built from the 1/72 scale Huma Ta 283 kit, this design was so radical I designed a special camouflage scheme for it.


































Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice work on both of them. The second one is certainly very different.....Cheers Mark


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That narrow-track main gear on the 283 always worried me. It would have been hell to land without digging a wingtip in and ground-looping. I like the starburst camo!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John and Mark!

John,
The pilots that were slated to pilot the Ta 283 were former Bf 109 pilots, they were used to aircraft with tricky ground handling.


Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great pix! Love the B&W. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you roadrner!

My current build is an Eduard 1/48 scale Bf 110E, when its finished look for more B/W pics of that model.

Agentsmith


----------

